# Looking for old BUF story - How to Grow A Goddess - I think?



## Crewchick (Aug 13, 2008)

Looking for old BUF story - How to Grow A Goddess - I think? I believe the authors last name is Rose. It is about a husband and wife with a rock marriage and told fro the husband's perspective. It begins with him being caught by her in a BBW run brothel. she is very fit and thin and is devastated, humiliated and angered by this betrayal and revelation. Out of a combination of despair and spite she forgoes her workouts and goes on a binge. At first I think she thought he would be repulsed by this, but after observing the lust it kindles in him she decides to use it to her advantage by teasing and torturing him with it. She almost becomes a dominatrix in demeanor, but also very lazy and sloven as this also adds to his pent-up lust. Eventually she succumbs to the eroticism of her own weight gain and begins to revel in it eventually for givings him for being the FA that he is and finally invites him back into her room and her bed.

I know this story line might not appeal to all, but as a young woman this story introduced me to the very erotic and almost empowering nature female weight gain can have. I almost saw it as a "Kiss Me Kate" or Taming of the Shrew" type story. 

Any help finding the story would be greatly appreciated. Electronic copies can be e-mailed to me at [email protected] and by all means if you have this story, please post so others can enjoy.

Luv,

Crewchick


----------



## Crewchick (Sep 4, 2008)

Buller, Buller, Buller...


----------



## Crewchick (Oct 16, 2008)

anyone??? please!?!


----------



## Crewchick (Jan 24, 2009)

LAST CALL... Anyone? PLEASEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

